
Sex Workers Are at the Forefront of the Fight Against Big Tech - colinprince
https://observer.com/2019/11/sex-workers-mass-surveillance-big-tech/
======
hdxhysyeh
I've always felt like there's a real missed opportunity for progress by tying
the pro-choice movement with a movement to legalize sex work. People should be
the masters of their own bodies.

------
lonelappde
Does "big tech" mean anything anymore? The world is technologized. Sex work is
marginalized and criminalized quite thoroughly, for better or for worse, with
and without "big" or "tech".

